# Mallow???



## happyjoyjoy (Feb 12, 2014)

So I see that many tort keepers feed their torts mallow. My question is... What exactly is it and what is the easiest way to get it etc. Always looking to add some variety to my now THREE! tortoises diet. Also is hibiscus flower leaves considered mallow? I just bought a hibiscus flower plant and online info is confusing me  the plant i bought is about a foot high with red hibiscus flowers. How long after i plant it can they eat it ( want the pesticides to decay) and do u feed flowers and leaves? Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Mallow?*

I would say: 

First, clean out the roots on the plant. 

Put it in new dirt, no fertilizer. 

Let it grow for 6 months.

Feed your tortoises the new growth after 6 months.


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2014)

The systemic pesticides commonly in use today can last for up to one year in the plants tissues. I let them weather for a year, and then only feed the NEW growth that appears after the one year is over. This info is from one of our members who works at a commercial nursery.

Mallow is a weed. It grows all over the place. I've seen it all over the country and it does really well in my area. I've been "cultivating" it here and spreading the seeds all over the place for years now. Its really good tortoise food and there are several types.

I bet "lavatera" would do well in Vegas too. Its in the hibiscus family.

Also try "African Hibiscus", also called rosella. Its like tortoise crack! They love it and it does great in a hot dry climate. Plant the seeds outside in pots or the ground. When it gets about a foot tall, chop the top off to encourage more new branches to form.


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Feb 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> The systemic pesticides commonly in use today can last for up to one year in the plants tissues. I let them weather for a year, and then only feed the NEW growth that appears after the one year is over. This info is from one of our members who works at a commercial nursery.
> 
> Mallow is a weed. It grows all over the place. I've seen it all over the country and it does really well in my area. I've been "cultivating" it here and spreading the seeds all over the place for years now. Its really good tortoise food and there are several types.
> 
> ...



Wow thats a long time! I have a ton of weeds growing on the side of my yard, I mean some are 2 feet tall! I've been leaving them to feed my torts but I need to take pictures and post them to make sure there safe first. Thank you so much for the advice! I will try to look for those seeds.... Today I got pansy, squash (for the leaves), and nasturtium seeds with organic soil. I read the back and it has no chemicals in it.


----------

